# Working it



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj všichni. 
Lámu si hlavu s překladem výrazu working it. Je to nadpis článku o navazování pracovních nebo osobních kontanktů.
Díky


----------



## slavic_one

Možno by celá věta pomohla. "Working it" by mohlo být "dělat to".


----------



## lucie.zelena

Diky Slavic. Bohuzel se jednalo o nadpis, takze s celou vetou nepomuzu.


----------



## Anniie126

Možná by se hodilo něco ve smyslu "makat na tom", když jde o získávání kontaktů a jisté budování vztahů.


----------



## Garin

Pokud se jedná o nadpis, nemusíš být doslovná a můžeš překládat "kreativně", nadpis má hlavně čtenáři sdělit, o čem bude následující čtení. Spíš než "makat na tom" by se asi hodilo "dělat na tom" (přece jen se asi bude jednat o nějaký pracovní text), ale proč to rovnou nenadepsat "Budování/navazování kontaktů/vztahů"?


----------



## mishiczka

Makat na tom, delat na tom, pracovat na tom ... atp. 'Jak pracovat na navazovani osobnich kontaktu' mozna?


----------



## lucie.zelena

Hmm. To je dobrá alternativa. Dík moc


----------

